# Wood price index?



## Falegname (May 7, 2010)

I am guessing there are many factors that go into finding out what a decent price for wood is, but does anyone know if there is an index / exchange that tells us what the going price each species is? I am trying to find out what woods to use for certain projects but I get largely varying prices for different woods, and I can seem to answer questions like 'what is the cheapest hardwood available in my area (Quebec)'. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont think there really is a index/exchange for each species - it varies so much from area to area, and availability! even pine, goes up and down in price all the time!! I'd just price things out at the cost you can get them for!! Good luck


----------



## timberframedave (Sep 15, 2010)

I like shopping for the best wood bargains. Craigslist always has some specials on lumber. 3/4" flooring closeouts can be a fun way to try exotic woods. Give a local sawmill a visit to pick up great bargains - make them an offer on their scrap boards. Sometimes I find a few clear vg fir boards mixed in with framing lumber…sure beats buying this at full price.


----------



## Falegname (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Dave… great tips. I am still pretty new to this, how can I identify the different species? I can tell maple from black walnut, but other than that I have little experience.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I recently asked for a price list from the cabinet shop that I buy my hardwood. I know it changes but it gives me an idea of price and also lets me know what type of wood they carry. As far as identifying different species, I think it just takes time. You could go on some internet sites that sell wood and it shows pictures along with a discription. I still have to ask the guys at the cabinet shop what some of the woods are, if I have never used it before.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

An index is probably not available unless you subscribe to a lumber trade journal that tells you what average prices are in your area.

this gives a good representation of what concentration yard prices are although local sawmills typically beat these prices hands down.

This is for the US

http://www.woodweb.com/Resources/RSLumberBuyingGuide.html

good luck!


----------

